# Rescued a pregnant dog- Help Please!



## mom2gabs (Nov 29, 2011)

I live in Tennessee and we have a lot of strays running around our neighborhood. My neighbor found a very thin very pregnant beagle who had been running free for a few days and she was almost hit by her car. She finally decided to scoop her up and bring her to my house. Where I don't usually keep a dog, in case we do have a situation where there is a stray I don't have another dog here to irritate it, she has been staying at my house so we could put some weight on her before her pups are born (any day now??? ). She is a beagle, the vet said he believes purebred and about 5, we have had her about a week and she has gained about 7 more pounds to bring her up to 29lbs. The vet said anytime this week to be looking for puppies. I have had many rescues that I have found homes for, but I have never had a pregnant one. I have been doing a lot of research online and I know to look for the body temperature change, the nesting, and the panting, but I am wondering if there is anything else I should be looking for or anything I should maybe try to expect from a beagle specifically. There is no way I would ever take this dog to a shelter, as she is pregnant and very thin for how pregnant she is. I do plan on having her spayed as soon as the pups are weened before trying to find her a home. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## zombina (Nov 4, 2011)

Because she was starved I would expect some if not all of the puppies to not have survived.Although,I hope this is not the case.Keep this updated please.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

mom2gabs said:


> I live in Tennessee and we have a lot of strays running around our neighborhood. My neighbor found a very thin very pregnant beagle who had been running free for a few days and she was almost hit by her car. She finally decided to scoop her up and bring her to my house. Where I don't usually keep a dog, in case we do have a situation where there is a stray I don't have another dog here to irritate it, she has been staying at my house so we could put some weight on her before her pups are born (any day now??? ). She is a beagle, the vet said he believes purebred and about 5, we have had her about a week and she has gained about 7 more pounds to bring her up to 29lbs. The vet said anytime this week to be looking for puppies. I have had many rescues that I have found homes for, but I have never had a pregnant one. I have been doing a lot of research online and I know to look for the body temperature change, the nesting, and the panting, but I am wondering if there is anything else I should be looking for or anything I should maybe try to expect from a beagle specifically. There is no way I would ever take this dog to a shelter, as she is pregnant and very thin for how pregnant she is. I do plan on having her spayed as soon as the pups are weened before trying to find her a home. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks!


Did vet X-ray and tell you how many puppies he counted? This is important as it will give you an idea if something goes wrong during the birth.


----------



## DELee36 (Nov 27, 2011)

we have done SEVERAL Beagle litters here at our rescue. Nothing special to expect from the Beagle really. There are WAY too many unknowns here to ever pinpoint any issues ( if any) a momma might have.
We free feed our mommas. Let them eat as much as they want. The pups take so much nutrition from them moms we just let them eat what they want. 
We usually put momma on a puppy food...but that is not always necessary.
We have had so few problems with mommas...it is amazing how self sufficient they can be.
Be respectful if she is protective of the pups tho...


----------

